
Ask HN: Has there ever been an ICO that resulted in anything useful? - TekMol
I keep watching all these ICOs and people investing in them. I wonder: Has there ever been an ICO that resulted in anything useful?<p>Any product or service or whatever that people actually use except for speculation?
======
nonphotosynthes
Iexec did an ICO last year and recently launched. It’s a decentralized
computing marketplace. Users can rent or rent spare compute cycles and dApps
([https://dApps.iex.ec](https://dApps.iex.ec)). It’s still quite early days so
the number of users is small but decentralized cloud computing is one of the
most obvious use cases for smart contracts.

Golem is also live. Their roadmap converges onto the same end goal as iExec
but are starting out by focusing solely on graphics rendering.

------
akhatri_aus
It seems like you feel no ICO has resulted in anything productive. In what
context are you asking then?

